# Fayetteville NC



## feltze (May 15, 2010)

Hello, and thanks (as I have spent many hours reading past posts answering questions I didn't know I had)

Retired Army, still working contract aviation project fr the govt. I started 3 hives, with 2 more sets of bees ordered. I am looking forward to the mentorship of the members and hopefully finding someone locally to work with occasionally for my continuing education. 

I have a sawmill, truck(s) and dozer. So when I'm home I stay pretty busy. I am considering beekeeping as a potential future business venture on a small scale So I'm all ears and questions right now. My serious expectation is simply to learn about and enjoy bee keeping.

Eric
910-875-5827 (h)
910-308-7796 (c)


----------



## sasquatch (Mar 13, 2010)

eric,i livd in fay when i was in the army and 5 years afterwerds,now im in colorado.i to am just gtn started,cot a sworm,gona split it in 1 week.
whats yur settup like,ive got 2 topbars,35 hives ready for bees,whata great hobby.but am gona go commercial into retirement,my type of ret eneyway.good luck,keep um happy,there employees.

Bill
Coloradoopcorn:


----------



## feltze (May 15, 2010)

Bill, 
I started with a basic setup for 2 hives, (4) 10 frame hive bodies, 40 frames and wax, screened bottom boards, 2 plastic entrance feeders. 

I've made 10 more deep hive bodies, purchased 100 frames and wax sets in preperation to start expanding. Having a sawmill and everything on site to make just about anything wood helps and being a woodworker adds a little personal touch to things. 

I need to learn more about what the local area can support as far as more hives or pollenation to determine wether it's worth expanding to a 100 plus hive commercial venture. What I don't want to do is become married to the bees and not be able head off to the day job, (which takes me back overseas for a month or two at a time) I'm in Tx for the next 2 weeks working on a project for the company now. 

I'm willing and able to take my time to learn and grow appropriately (not to fast) and of course define the line of theory vs. reality!

Take care

Eric


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Hello Eric and glad to have you aboard here with all the rest of the fine beekeepers. Best wishes to you from an old Army Chaplain in Tennessee...and good luck with the bees!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, if you just grow by splits you should be fine!


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

feltze said:


> I am looking forward to the mentorship of the members and hopefully finding someone locally to work with occasionally for my continuing education.


Hello and Welcome!

You'll learn a lot hanging out here. Be sure to check out the "How to Start Beekeeping" subforum - it has many good tips covering the basics.

Also, I recommend getting involved in a local club. Clubs are great places for finding mentors and getting connected with nearby beekeepers:
http://www.ncbeekeepers.org/chapters.htm


----------

